# Autosys Commands



## siva143

Hi,

I am eager to learn Autosys CUI commands. COuld anyone help me ?

Siva


----------



## kesava81

you will get the autosys commands from the AutoSys user guide. a good forum for Autosys queries is stirling systems. google it and you will find it.


----------

